# The things they come up with



## ADF (Mar 14, 2007)

I thought it was funny when I saw the USB picture frame, and weird when I found the USB lava lamp, but a USB missile launcher? XD

Who comes up with this junk?

What useless yet amusing add on for PC have you found?


----------



## Cray (Mar 14, 2007)

Personally, I want the USB Hamster Wheel


----------



## yak (Mar 14, 2007)

I could have found a good use of a pair of USB  slippers and gloves.
But then again, how much heat can 2.5 Watt of electricity generate?


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 14, 2007)

Dudes, http://www.everythingusb.com/usb_humping_dog.html 

(Nobu has provided an excellent animated illustration)


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 14, 2007)

no I didn't :V


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 14, 2007)

I kinda want that missile launcher.


----------



## ADF (Mar 15, 2007)

Woot! USB Cannon!


----------



## izartist (Mar 15, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> Woot! USB Cannon!



Forget the cannon, get the USB airsoft turret.


----------



## hypr (Mar 16, 2007)

How about this, I think it may violate the safety regulations but http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/62/44/


----------



## Option7 (Mar 18, 2007)

Useless techie crap? 
Check this place out; http://www.thinkgeek.com/
I'ts horribly overpriced, but some of the stuff is pretty cool.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 19, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Useless techie crap?
> Check this place out; http://www.thinkgeek.com/
> I'ts horribly overpriced, but some of the stuff is pretty cool.



_Over_priced?!  Where else can you get a mini-flashlight/guitar-tuner/bottle-opener and a *titanium spork* for a combined price of less than $20?


----------

